
Marvin Minsky – Web of Stories - dstein64
http://www.webofstories.com/play/marvin.minsky/1
======
tymbaka
You can see the zero bandwidth video phone at Nicholas Negroponte TED talk "A
30-year history of the future" \-
[https://www.ted.com/talks/nicholas_negroponte_a_30_year_hist...](https://www.ted.com/talks/nicholas_negroponte_a_30_year_history_of_the_future?language=en#t-352192)

~~~
Razengan
That actually sounds like a cool idea for a new wave of mobile apps...

Anyone remember the "emotion wheel" from that Microsoft Comic Chat [1] app of
old? If I recall correctly, when you typed something like "lol" it would
automatically pick the laughing image, and so on.

Something like that, with reconstructions of your actual face based on how
your voice sounds (after you've trained it with a few expressions) should be
possible with current tech.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Comic_Chat](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Comic_Chat)

~~~
Zikes
Google Hangouts has a feature that sounds a bit like Comic Chat. When you type
in certain phrases an animation will briefly play at the bottom of the window.
Certain triggers I've noticed are "merry christmas", "happy birthday", "happy
new year", and "lolol".

